# Scholl Concepts SHOCK2CUT



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just having a look on the Scholl Concepts site and I've noticed they have a new heavy cut compound out called SHOCK2CUT.

The following info is from Elite Car Care Site


> *Description*
> Scholl Concepts SHOCK2CUT 500g Extreme Cut Compound
> 
> Scholl Concepts SHOCK2CUT 500g Extreme Cut Compound is a unique, high performance, extreme cut compound, offering an excellent level of gloss. Covering a wide range of applications on all common paint systems.
> ...


*£28.95 for 500g bottle*

I haven't seen it mentioned on the forums. Just wondering if anyone had tried it and what do you compare it to, maybe Sonax Cutmax for example.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

Great find GSVhammer.

S3XXL would be similar in terms of cut and finish to the Sonax Cutmax. 

S2 is another step up in terms of cut. I tried the S2 orange when it first came out, a spray painter friend bought 1L and gave me 200ml to try. Though the cut was noticeably more than S3XXL and works faster it was too raw and dusty for me for detailing purposes. 

The S2 orange was made for the bodyshop sector where speed is king, and dusting issues bother the spray painter less than a detailer.

Looks like the new S2 shock2cut is made for the detailing sector as well this time round with similar cut to the S2 orange and minimal dusting.

Can't wait to see reviews of this product, I'm very curious to know how it compares with Menz 300.

Are you after a product that cuts more than the Sonax Cutmax?


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Cant wait to put my hands on that..


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

EG30 said:


> Great find GSVhammer
> 
> Are you after a product that cuts more than the Sonax Cutmax?


No mate I was just trying to see where Shock2cut sat in the compound cut rating. I'm always reading articles here on DW trying to expand my knowledge of car detailing. I only look after the family cars but try to put 100% effort in to them.

It would be nice if manufacturers would all use the same scale for cut and gloss. I.e. 1- 10 . I know pads can make a difference to cut rating but a starting point as a guide would help.

Shock2cut is probably something to heavy hitting for what I'll need, but as it's new to the market just trying to see if anyone had used it.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Just found this also. Always looking for a compound that cuts really quickly, but finishes down well enough to follow up with Megs 205 and be done.

Currently using Megs Microfibre Compound with microfibre pads and have some CarPro Clearcut to try. Didn't notice any extra cut from the Clearcut over the Megs, however I was only using it on a foam pad. May try with a microfibre pad next time and see if that speeds things up.

Tempted to try this Shock2Cut as well though.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

ronwash said:


> Cant wait to put my hands on that..


X2

I live in Oz so we won't see this product for at least 3 months assuming the importer of Scholl brings it in. Can't wait to see if indeed matches the finish gloss of the S3XXL and removing up to P1200 sanding marks ( up from 1500 of S3XXL ).


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Strange things with Scholl... Scandishine sells S1 black SS, S2 Black SS, S20 Black SS ( not regular S20B) and even S30 Black! But on official Scholl website I don't find any info about these products... Maybe Shock2cut is one of Signature Series from Scandishine?


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

EG30 said:


> Great find GSVhammer.
> 
> Are you after a product that cuts more than the Sonax Cutmax?


Stop using CutMax 6 month now. I find these products have more cut than CM but some finishes not that good as CM:
Wurth P10 Plus - more cut better finish
3D ACA 500 -much more cut, bad finish
HD CUT+ - more cut but very dusty
Koch H8.02 - more cut and better finish
Megs M100, 101, 105 not work for me...


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

pawlik said:


> Stop using CutMax 6 month now. I find these products have more cut than CM but some finishes not that good as CM:
> Wurth P10 Plus - more cut better finish
> 3D ACA 500 -much more cut, bad finish
> HD CUT+ - more cut but very dusty
> ...


+1.

It would take a lot to get me away from Koch H8.02 or the other KC products. So far only Detailing Kingdom stuff has come close.

Peter


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fentum said:


> +1.
> 
> It would take a lot to get me away from Koch H8.02 or the other KC products. So far only Detailing Kingdom stuff has come close.
> 
> Peter


Detailing kingdom 1.1 is all I use for cutting and enhancement Details :thumb:


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Fentum said:


> +1.
> 
> It would take a lot to get me away from Koch H8.02 or the other KC products. So far only Detailing Kingdom stuff has come close.
> 
> Peter


Well I'm not big fan of Koch, and don't like finishing polish M 2.01. Maybe F5 is good? Anyway H8.02 os great stuff. Maybe little too oily and have some fillers and... Price... 
How about DK finishing polish? Good stuff? Can you compare this to popular products like M205, SF4500, Sonax PF...?


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> Detailing kingdom 1.1 is all I use for cutting and enhancement Details :thumb:


have you used it with buff &shine uro fibre pads or lake country purple wool pads?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone tried this yet? I see Scholl have rated this product 6/6 (extreme cut) for cutting capability and 4/6 for gloss. So, a nudge above S3 Gold XXL for cut.

Given that 1kg of S3 Gold XXL is only slightly more expensive than 500g of Shock2Cut, I'm not sure it's really going to be worth it for myself.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> have you used it with buff &shine uro fibre pads or lake country purple wool pads?


Yes with the Uro pads on hard paint, class finish :thumb:

And yes with the wool pad great cutting and finish :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Sawel said:


> Anyone tried this yet? I see Scholl have rated this product 6/6 (extreme cut) for cutting capability and 4/6 for gloss. So, a nudge above S3 Gold XXL for cut.
> 
> Given that 1kg of S3 Gold XXL is only slightly more expensive than 500g of Shock2Cut, I'm not sure it's really going to be worth it for myself.


I gave it a go a few weeks back. It seemed OK, but was hard to tell if it actually cut any better than D300 or CarPro Clear Cut.

Anybody have any suggestions of another good strong compound? I don't get a lot of time to detail, so just want a compound that can pull all the scratches out in as few passes as possible. My car is a BMW with "Jatoba Brown" paint (not my choice!). The paint seems to be rock hard, and the car seems to have been washed with sandpaper previously.

The SHOCK2CUT took all the lighter swirls out in the first hit, but there's still a ton of RDS everywhere. :wall:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> I gave it a go a few weeks back. It seemed OK, but was hard to tell if it actually cut any better than D300 or CarPro Clear Cut.
> 
> Anybody have any suggestions of another good strong compound? I don't get a lot of time to detail, so just want a compound that can pull all the scratches out in as few passes as possible. My car is a BMW with "Jatoba Brown" paint (not my choice!). The paint seems to be rock hard, and the car seems to have been washed with sandpaper previously.
> 
> The SHOCK2CUT took all the lighter swirls out in the first hit, but there's still a ton of RDS everywhere. :wall:


I might give it a try out of curiosity.

I think with deep scratches, even with the most aggressive of compounds out there, it will take several attempts to make a worthwhile difference, especially if they're quite deep.


----------

